# Who has the most miles on their Nissan?



## Bwyan (Aug 5, 2004)

Who has the most miles on their Nissan. If you've had engine or tranny replaced you are not qualified to post. :fluffy:


----------



## 87nissanKC (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a 1987 Nissan Hardbody V6 with 117,000 miles...Then i have a 1995 Hardbody 4cyl with 75,000 miles. I have about 10 years worth of trucks in my driveway.


----------



## black_knight (Sep 3, 2003)

umm well my truck is pretty new so I know I don't have "the most" miles on mine but I could probably take top honors in most miles/year. I will have had my truck for a year on August 10th and I have 28,400 miles on it already. (I bought it with 6 miles on the odometer!) :cheers: 

Later,


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

169500 as of a few hours ago.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

166,000+ miles.


----------



## 87nissanKC (Jul 8, 2004)

Well i was just at my dads and his truck, a 1994 nissan hardbody V-6 has almost 160,000 miles. I love Nissans!!


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

245,000=92 hardbody=extended cab=rearwell dr.,5speed manual trans


----------



## simon kenton (Dec 28, 2003)

1995 King Cab 4 cylinder, 200,450 miles


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2004)

92 Pathfinder SE, 175,000 miles.


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

can I combine all my Nissan miles?  
89 2wd pickup (used)- put 30K on it
94 4wd pickup (new) 110K
97 Pathfinder (used) put 20K on it
01 Pathfinder (used) so far have only put 3K..but it'll be around for a while....
around 160K total ..still in my mileage baby years.


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

My 95 xe v6 has 107k


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

02 frontier with 44k
92 nx1600 with 180k


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

266,XXX on the 92 SENTRA
49,XXX on the 98 FRONTIER 

heh I might have the most and least for them years. :fluffy:


----------



## 3DFanatic (Aug 23, 2004)

Wow, most of you have me beat good. My '85 720 Z24 just broke 133k


----------



## MyBabySkyline (Aug 23, 2004)

Recently bought a 2003 Sentra SE-R Spec V, already have 31580 miles on it


----------



## Warped (Mar 15, 2004)

A 1980 Datsun Kingcab I used to have had 298k miles on it when I traded it.  All original powertrain including the clutch! :O


----------



## jeffalex2 (Aug 24, 2004)

*1995 Kingcab 2wd XE*

Got 157,900 on all original KA24E and auto tranny...and it still looks as good as it did in the showroom...


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

a hair over 184,000. 

transmission has only 70k on it because the first owner was a very bad driver and destroyed the syncros between first and second. but the sr20 survived even HIM. poor thing.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

215,000 on my 98 Frontier King Cab
108,000 on my 1995 Sentra GXE


----------



## fontanacv1 (Dec 21, 2004)

224,420 Replaced the starter last summer.


----------



## werks2much (Aug 22, 2004)

I have 138,000 on my '95 4x4 KingCab. Runs hard everyday. Though from the sound of many of you, mine is just breaking in. I changed the wires and plugs the fall (originals) and probably didn't need to do that!


----------



## chacono (Oct 30, 2004)

I had 211K on my 1989 Nissan pickup King Cab. z24. Turned it over to the Salvation Army after too many things started to break. Original engine and transmission. Replaced clutch at 110k and rear differential at 198k.
The top side of the driver fender got hit by chunks of the siding of the Pentagon on Sep 11, 2001. Best vehicle I ever had.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

i just broke the 150,000 mile mark late saturday night.


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

I hit 110.000 the other day


----------



## nozz (Nov 14, 2004)

MyBabySkyline said:


> Recently bought a 2003 Sentra SE-R Spec V, already have 31580 miles on it


i only have 82k on mine but i have zillions of miles of love invested
in it :banana:


----------



## Startours7 (Nov 30, 2004)

192,000 on the 240
148,000 on the 200
Amazing enuff my 87 ram 4x4 has 232,000 org. motor, once rebulit tranny(200,000), new front axle(230,000)


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

I only have a mere 113,000 on my truck. :hal:


----------



## aaronford (Mar 23, 2003)

103K on my 95 HB. Many of them put on 1320 foot at a time! That would count for the clutch/shift fork/tranny bearing. Water Pump, tires, shocks, battery, ball joints, etc. It's all in how you drive it and I ain't nice.


----------



## MtbVA (Dec 23, 2004)

Combined miles: 370,000 miles
1984 Nissan/Datsun: traded in with 180,000
1995 Nissan: sold with 105,000
2003 NIssan Frontier: 22,000

Never had any major problems!
Nissans have always been very dependable for me and I will never own another make of truck!!!!


----------



## jadehardbody (Aug 18, 2004)

'94 hb 5 spd manual, 2wd, 109,XXX. still running strong and no doubts will continue.


----------



## bgeshel (Dec 24, 2004)

*Most miles*

1986 Nissan Pickup, 4 cyl, five-speed. Before the speedo cable broke about one year ago, the truck had racked up 318,000 miles. Can't really estimate how many more miles are on the truck. The only items changed are brakes, shocks, tires, normal maintenance itesm (cap, rotor, plugs, wires, etc). Engine and Transmission are original and untouched mechanically.


----------



## cryption (Aug 24, 2004)

I have an 03 Frontier with 13k .. not much

my friend has an 02 spec V that hit 49k yesterday


----------



## druid (Dec 25, 2004)

If I can believe the now-broken speedo, 275,000km (172,000 mi) on my 1990 4-cyl pickup. Still runs great, but see my other post about rotten fuel economy...

Lloyd


----------



## bonecollector (Feb 11, 2003)

my 96 pathfinder se 4x4, has 141,000 miles...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

217,000 on 1998 Frontier King Cab. KA24DE/5spd
118,500 on 1995 Sentra GXE.GA16DE/Auto


----------



## moxie (Nov 23, 2004)

Bwyan said:


> Who has the most miles on their Nissan. If you've had engine or tranny replaced you are not qualified to post. :fluffy:


hi- 1993 v6 hardbody with 150,000 miles and 1998 2.4 L with 105,000


----------



## STUFF1 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Nissan Miles*



Bwyan said:


> Who has the most miles on their Nissan. If you've had engine or tranny replaced you are not qualified to post. :fluffy:


Hmm, I have a 86.5, 4WD, KK, w/ 5 speed manual. 550,315. Same engine, and tranny, on 2nd clutch kit though.


----------



## Riker3 (Jan 3, 2005)

*133,000 miles on 96 pathfinder xe*

Hello. I have 133,000 miles on my 96 pathfinder xe. I have loved this vehicle since purchasing it new.


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> 217,000 on 1998 Frontier King Cab. KA24DE/5spd
> 118,500 on 1995 Sentra GXE.GA16DE/Auto


WHAT?! 217k on a '98? Where do you take that thing, man?


----------



## oramey (Jan 3, 2005)

*265,421*

265,421 on an 86.5 nissan 4X4 Z24. Never once had a problem with the engine until recently. Blown head gasket after all those years. 

Got it all back together and had a stuck ring. 180 lbs in all cylinders except on number 2. 60 lbs on that one . I figured since it sat for a while and there was water in the cylinder, that might be the problem. I hoped!! 

I went to O'Riley's automotive after reading a forum somewhere, and bought the Seafoam stuff and put a small amount in the cylinder. After about 20 miles, the ring finally seated and all is well now. 

Whew,,,,, Lucky as heck am I.. 

Peace out!!


----------



## britinky (Jan 10, 2005)

*Most Miles*

I bought my Pathfinder (2001) in July of 2000 and I now have 123,000 miles on the clock. No mechanical problems but I'm starting to have a few electrical problems. Drivers seat fwd/back motor works intermittently and the CD player has just given up. Great drive and 20+mpg on long drives.
Anyone know how to remove the CD player?


----------



## DanaCat (Jan 8, 2005)

I have an 89 nissan truck 2wd z24i engine 5speed with 267,186 on it. I have had the clutch pad replaced once at 150,000, there are small leaks in the tranny and the pad needs replacing again. The only other major problem I've had is the A/C system I've had completely replaced once, and is leaking again with a rattle in the compressor. Anybody else had A/C problems with their higher mileage trucks?


----------



## coolector (Jan 9, 2005)

144600 89 4x4 p/u ext cab


----------



## hublocker (Jan 6, 2005)

*1985*

My 1985 720 has 253,515 kilometres on it


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

STUFF1 said:


> Hmm, I have a 86.5, 4WD, KK, w/ 5 speed manual. 550,315. Same engine, and tranny, on 2nd clutch kit though.



if this was a contest we have found the winner so far :thumbup: 

1996 200SX SE 92,XXX miles and wanting more and more each day


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I have a 86.5 2wd Z24I with only 88,000 its all original, well I replaced the belts once. keep that oil changed and these things will run! not bad for a vehicle thats 19yrs old. when I sold my 510 it had 261,000 on it and my 86 Sentra had 183,000 on it.... you gotta love these things


----------



## ivan7430 (Jan 12, 2005)

1990 Stanza - 162,000
1990 Frontier - 108,000 +/-


----------



## NismoPunk (Nov 22, 2004)

Well i have a 91 sentra its got about 198,000+ but still runs good....well...more like......Great :balls:


----------



## colleen18csu (Jan 27, 2005)

my 97' nissan pathfinder ( I believe is the SE) has 289, 850 miles on it most of which are highway miles and its still on the great first engine it was made from lol not sure about you others but I like how well its holding up for the miles put on in so little time


----------



## Broc Burken (Jan 27, 2005)

Bwyan said:


> Who has the most miles on their Nissan. If you've had engine or tranny replaced you are not qualified to post. :fluffy:


Got a 94 Sentra XE with 184,523 on it and rising, still runs great


----------



## htabbas (Nov 14, 2004)

My '90 Pathfinder 4WD XE-V6 has 141K miles, original drive chain. I'm hoping that I could get 180k outta it 'cause by then I'll have to change the timing belt again.


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

99 Maxima GXE with 170,000. Original Tranny(Auto). Runs great. No major proplems. Just the changed the coils and Knock sensor.


----------



## albie derby (Jan 31, 2005)

my 95 SE V6 4x4 has about 135,000 and still going strong !


----------



## slacker7 (Feb 2, 2005)

96 XE 2wd truck - 156,000 engine is still very strong.

It would be very  to get another 100K on her.


----------



## 92finder (Jan 19, 2005)

my 92 finder has about 134000


----------



## bravebear43 (Feb 1, 2005)

*Most Miles*

312'000 and i head gasket


Bwyan said:


> Who has the most miles on their Nissan. If you've had engine or tranny replaced you are not qualified to post. :fluffy:


----------



## Sparky83 (Aug 3, 2004)

My 86 720 pickup has 176,000 on it. The impressive thing, is that I've only owned it since June of 04 and have put 18,000 on it since I bought it. Those cross country and Florida to North Carolina trips really add up...


----------



## salizaar1 (Feb 5, 2005)

*most miles*



Bwyan said:


> Who has the most miles on their Nissan. If you've had engine or tranny replaced you are not qualified to post. :fluffy:


i have a 1984 Datsun/nissan 720 series(z24) with 247,000+ miles! orginal tranny(4x4) and engine. They outta put me in a commercial! It is ugly, though had to do some body work and it is primer gray, but it goes well with huntin and fishin!


----------



## MyFirstNissanIsApath (Feb 14, 2005)

Out of four used pathfinders I have driven all of them had less noise, rattles and sqeeks than my brothers 2 year old montero.. Even one '98 with 125k miles... It also still pulls harder off the line...


----------



## MEGALODON (Mar 27, 2005)

*Miles*



Bwyan said:


> Who has the most miles on their Nissan. If you've had engine or tranny replaced you are not qualified to post. :fluffy:


164,000 1994 Pathfinder SE


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

STUFF1 said:


> Hmm, I have a 86.5, 4WD, KK, w/ 5 speed manual. 550,315. Same engine, and tranny, on 2nd clutch kit though.


:jawdrop: I think this may have taken the cake...


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

STUFF1 said:


> Hmm, I have a 86.5, 4WD, KK, w/ 5 speed manual. 550,315. Same engine, and tranny, on 2nd clutch kit though.


Hah, man, that's just broken in.


----------



## STUFF1 (Jan 3, 2005)

*"Who has the most miles on their Nissan?"*



Yontrop said:


> Hah, man, that's just broken in.


LOL! Man I sure hope so. It done everything from getting medical staff to the trauma center in a snow storm, to making 4-1200 mile round trips per month for 6 months. What a dependable product!


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

92 Hardbody,extended cab,rearwheel dr. 259,000. Original motor,clutch and timing chain. And no rust on the body. Yes it's a Michigan truck.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

258K on 89 Nissan Sentra. Cylindar head finally bit the dust. :banhump:


----------



## reaxion (Jan 27, 2005)

man suddenly just hitting 170k last night on my 240 seems next to nothing!


----------



## OkcOffRoader (Feb 25, 2005)

my wifes sentra E 4cyl has 170,000+ on it and runs great and gets almost 30mpg, the battery light has been on and off for a year but still no problems.....

my 87 pathfinder V6 4x4 had 235,800+ before the odometer broke, all original drivetrain even the clutch, the clutch is due for replacement because it slips under high load......even with all those miles it runs smooth and still looks great!!!! plus you cant beat 19.8 mpg in a 4x4!!!!


----------



## pryme13 (Apr 4, 2005)

I had a 86.5 HardBody SE V6 KK. I put 260,000 on it, orignal clutch/water pump/radiator hose's etc. Truck was awesome. I replaced the the timing belt once at 155,000 did the fan belts twice. 3 sets of shocks and many sets of tires and brakes. Last fall replaced the alternator ,throttle position sensor and the ignition module.
It would not pass California smog and rather than spend a bunch to fix it I got a new 05 Frontier Nismo 4x4 C/C storm grey. I sold the truck to our shop mechanic and his son for a project.
Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## by_accident (Apr 4, 2005)

95 Pathfinder XE-V6 4X4...
124K...


----------



## dmperfection (Mar 21, 2005)

'88 Sentra 269k - cylinder head just went out a month, and my red beauty is awaiting a rebuilt cyl head, water pump, timing belt.....she'll back on the road again for another 200k...hopefully.


----------



## Scott C (Apr 4, 2005)

04 Frontier 5k mile's. I work with a guy who has an 85 2wd excab with 450,000 mile's. he bought it with about 200,000 on it. He said it had cold a/c and gave $1800. for it. Has driven it for year's. Changed the oil every 3k mile's. Never changed the timing chain or been into the motor. He had to replace a u-joint and I think a carrier bearing for the drive shaft. It doesn't use a drop of oil between change's. He said it still run's great. He switched seat's. Moved the passenger side to the driver's side, it was worn out. Say's the a/c still blow's cold. He say's it's the best vehicle he ever owned. I'd have to agree! :jawdrop:


----------



## blackcrewsc (Apr 10, 2005)

*daves racing truck*

1994 nissan pickup it has 232,320 miles just traded in for a 2003 frontier 4x4
crew cab supercharged looking forward to another 200 k.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

1994 Pathfinder SE V6 4x4 126,000 miles has crashed head on with a tree, 4 wheeling at Pismo dunes... still drivable, body shop did a janky job... still needs crap loads of fixing, but for a crashed vehicle! still hauls some major ass!


----------



## coolnesss (Dec 23, 2003)

I had a 1970 Datsun pickup with around 350,000 when the transmission came up through the floorpan - I replaced the alternator one time.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

1992 Sentra

190,000....still going...my father drives it now

Clutch @ 142,000
Front Pads @ 118,000
Shoes @ 142,000 (didn't need to be replaced)
Fuel pump @ 176,000


A/C is still on the original charge and still cold...
Alternator is original
Water Pump is also original.......


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

105,000 on my 92 sentr-e
143,000 om my 88 pathfinder
245,000 on my 87 aerostar :hal:


----------



## boujwa28 (May 4, 2005)

*354,000 and still strong*

I have 354,000 on my 1995 maxima se 5 speed. Original engine, tranny and clutch. Reciently got rid of 91 SE-R with 285,000. The recomended maintinence schedules are recomended for a reason.


----------



## thezombi122 (May 6, 2005)

*360,000KM on a 93 Hardbody V6*

It actually blew it's first tranny at 360491 KM or 216294 Miles as far as I know it's still on the road 4 years later after a 5 speed modification. Major reason my new one has a 6 Speed


----------



## rwh57 (Jun 30, 2004)

88 nissan Hardbody Special with 316652 miles


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

113k now 95 4x4 Kc V6


----------



## alan scott (Aug 8, 2004)

96 hardbody 4cyl 5spd. x-cab 195,000


----------



## soukin7 (May 30, 2005)

93 hardbody ka24e 5 speed trany 240457/4 still runs perfect


----------



## fartskillet (May 30, 2005)

*Still goin' strong*

94 hardbody, 162677 mi. just replaced clutch about feb. or so. Also have 83 720 4x4 with 69000 mi. I know it's hard to believe but true none the less. Thinking of putting the 94 body on the 83 frame. 83 cab is shot but drivetrain is very nice.Any thoughts?


----------



## JoeyS (May 17, 2005)

My 1998 Frontier 4cyl has 235k on it, original engine, tranny, and clutch


----------



## matte (Jun 1, 2005)

1996 Pathfinder LE auto, 130 000 miles


----------



## john_070 (Feb 10, 2005)

Once talked to a guy with new titan less than 8mo old had 80k on it drove like 10k a month for some oil company.


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

john_070 said:


> Once talked to a guy with new titan less than 8mo old had 80k on it drove like 10k a month for some oil company.


Damn! That is alot of Miles. I hope it belonged to the oil company.


----------



## fly442 (Apr 8, 2004)

*most miles*

1996 200sx 200,489 miles. has a small oil leak but runs good


----------



## STUFF1 (Jan 3, 2005)

*"Who has the most miles on their Nissan?"*



fly442 said:


> 1996 200sx 200,489 miles. has a small oil leak but runs good


I'm up to 551,000 miles on my 87 Hardbody. Lifters still a lil sticky at times. Still haven't heard from Nissan yet to come in for that new truck though...lol. The body is starting to show a lil rust around the edges, but after all its darn-near twenty years old!


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

Well I have 321,000 miles on my 86.5 HB KC 2wd. I have just completed rebuilding the original engine and trying to get it running correctly. Original trans and just installed second clutch.


----------



## brownboy (Jan 24, 2006)

*alot of miles*

436,246 actual road and muddy road miles. i got an red 86.5 nissan pathfinder 4x4 5-speed one engine, one transmission (though currently needing transmission work anyone know where i can get one kinda cheap?) 436,246 actual road and muddy road miles.


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

*If you really want to know:*

2004 Sentra 1.8S has 27,455 miles.
2001 Sentra GXE HAD 56,000 miles. It was a LEMON and I gave it away a couple of months ago.
1999 Sentra GXE has 85,005 miles.
1996 Pathfinder LE has 100,200 Original miles.
1990 Sentra XE with 387,914 miles “On Second motor which is a 1.5 from Japan not the original 1.6”.
1985 720 Pickup with the Z24 motor, 141,000 miles.

1982 Maxima Diesel with 1,022,320 Miles on Original motor and still running. Been through 4 injector pump belts, 3 rebuilt alternators, 1 transmission rebuild, 6 sets of glow plugs and the head gasket was replaced at 750,000 miles due to an oil leak. Everything else maintence.
I'm holding on to this trophy to see how long it will last, but I'll also be retiring in 8 months and that my be the timt to put it to rest.


----------



## colleen18csu (Jan 27, 2005)

*97 nissan pathfinder se*

Hey everyone. This is my dad's car that I got now and driving it and it now has 292,000 miles on it and still happily going with no problems. We take good care of our nissan pathfinders in our family. My dad now has a 99 nissan pathfinder we got it with 80,000 miles on it used and has close to 200,000 miles on it now and thats only been 3 years. I'll keep you guys up to date on when the 97 finnally needs some engine work, cause we have never replaced the engine or transmition. :fluffy:


----------



## SSG Daniel Horan (Jan 2, 2006)

*97 Nissan Hardbody XE*

mine has 142,000, runs strong! Had front cover leak into the engine (like a blown headgasket) but no rebuild! :givebeer:


----------



## Mr_SMA_Jr (Sep 29, 2005)

92 reg cab... 105K... Original brakes, clutch, all less clutch slave cylinder, battery, and headlight... :cheers:


----------



## slasher (Jan 20, 2006)

1994 pathfinder LE - 127k, 1995 hardbody xe 4cyl - 143k. Both have original trannies and motors far as I can tell. :hal:


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

'97 XE HB r/c - 128k miles, with a new glasspack muffler today. :thumbup:


----------



## Von (Aug 3, 2005)

1990 HB 205K

Ive had the truck for 14 years. In 14 years Ive spent less than 205 bucks on non routine maintenance items. (Vacuum hoses $20, clutch slave cylinder $40, bearing on the driveshaft $100, cant remember the name, 1 freezeplug $1, fan clutch $40) For the first 6 or so years I beat the holy dog nuts out of this truck. 100's, maybe 1000's of 2nd,3rd gear scratches, power stalls, burnouts, mudded the crap out of it and its a 2wd. Original clutch, timing chain, etc. Unbelievable. It needs some u joints and some front end work now, but still, damn impresssive to me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

96 HB w/ 91k but have only put 9k on in 2yrs. that I've owned it. things will be changing.


----------



## inbiz1999 (Nov 7, 2003)

*99.5 Pathfinder*

I have just turned 190,000 on my 99.5 pathfinder. No problems yet.


----------



## STUFF1 (Jan 3, 2005)

*1990 HB 205K*

I'd say that impressive! Way-da-work!



Von said:


> 1990 HB 205K
> 
> Ive had the truck for 14 years. In 14 years Ive spent less than 205 bucks on non routine maintenance items. (Vacuum hoses $20, clutch slave cylinder $40, bearing on the driveshaft $100, cant remember the name, 1 freezeplug $1, fan clutch $40) For the first 6 or so years I beat the holy dog nuts out of this truck. 100's, maybe 1000's of 2nd,3rd gear scratches, power stalls, burnouts, mudded the crap out of it and its a 2wd. Original clutch, timing chain, etc. Unbelievable. It needs some u joints and some front end work now, but still, damn impresssive to me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 1986.5 SEV6 (Jan 9, 2004)

I posted to this thread several months ago but couldn't find my post soooo

Just turned 354,000 still going strong. I'll be prepping and painting it again this months, so she stays purty lookin'.

I love my truck.


Hey Nissan. Put me in a commercial!!!!!!!


----------



## davinci (Sep 29, 2005)

1988 pikcup with 332k on it

no engine replacement or transmission

ive replaced minor stuff though like water pump, distributer etc etc
ac still blows cold as can b


----------



## 50BMG (Nov 19, 2005)

94 Pathfinder SE 4x4 auto 355,492 only replaced the water pump. it's had synthetic oil sence new that i change every 5000 miles.


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

Well I just got my 86.5 D-21 back on the road after rebuilding the engine. It has 321K miles and I took it off the road after it brake a ring and burned a piston. Lots of new parts put in after the rebuild. Truck sat for 3-4 years, during which time everything seemed to go bad. Its still not running rught. I have to change the TPS and see how it drives.


----------



## 98_Nissan_Frontier (Feb 23, 2006)

i have a 98 frontier i just hit 38,300


----------



## MrOldLude (Jan 16, 2003)

My 97 _just_ crossed over to 100,000


----------



## xclusive (Jul 26, 2005)

The 93 x-cab I just picked up has 257,000 miles on it, but it's getting an sr20 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## gatorgar55 (Jan 16, 2005)

415,000 miles on my 1997 Nissan Pickup
235,000 miles on my 1999 Nissan Sentra


They are both still daily drivers and go 140 miles round trip to work 4 days a week


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

My Sentra bit the dust in an intersection at 145,000 and my 98 Frontier King Cab 5 speed with a KA24DE has 234,000 on it. Oh, and it has no leaks, drips etc.Between oil changes the oil on the dipstick moves maybe 1/16 of an inch. Not bad for a truck that has spent most of it's life ( since new) as a pizza delivery vehicle.


----------



## old409 (Apr 27, 2006)

Back in 1987 I needed a p/u and bought my Nissan Z24, 5 speed truck hoping it would give me a couple years service until I got my business going.

I'm retired now but my Nissan isn't , it has 245,000 mi on it and has never left me stranded. The only parts it ever needed have been brake pads, clutch/pressure plate and the water pump had to be replaced because the fan clutch stuck. Meineke had been replacing the muffler about every two years but the last time the muffler went they wouldn't honor the gaurentee.I'm still running the same plug wires and cap. Other than a few rust spots it is still a very good truck. I'm going to keep driving it until one of us dies.


----------



## eyesofice (Apr 25, 2006)

I am pulling out a 1985 V-6 motor outa a PU and trany and putting in a 1978 or older car. any ideas?? I would have posted a new thread but cant find out how..anyone have a idea on what 78 & older car it would most likely to fit in?


----------



## Macneil (Apr 28, 2006)

My 95 hardbody has 209,890 KM's, not miles on it.


----------



## colleen18csu (Jan 27, 2005)

update on my 97' nissan pathfinder its got 298500 miles will hit 300000 by end of summer or earlier


----------



## saltflyz (Feb 9, 2006)

119k. bought last fall with 115k on it. Very clean car fax report. This is not my primary ride, but I love it. New battery, new plugs, wires and distr cap, new tires and shocks. Recently ran a 500 mile quick trip and got 22 mpg....was pretty pleased. Belts and hoses are in good shape...timing chain sounds good and clutch and gears feel/ sound good. Look forward to many years of solid use....


----------



## dniper71 (Feb 28, 2006)

95 King Cab 4-cyl 5-spd has 126k miles

92 Maxima 237k miles with original engine/tranny that have never been rebuilt. My friends call her "the beast." I still take her down to Atlantic City from Philly (70 mile trip 1 way) every couple weeks..... I'm at a point where I just drive her to rack up miles and see how long she can go before somethign major breaks.


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

man i have 221,343 and running strong in my 90' 240sx!!!!


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

My 04 1.8s has 36500. Just started putting 150+ miles a day. HELP ME!!! Gas prices are KILLING me!!


----------



## bajareece (Jun 5, 2006)

Come I've got 267,000 on my 95 Hardbody. And the only replace the timing belt at 209,000. And I can proof it.So get on the road and beat it.


----------



## carpediem79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow....I am hoping my 1998 Frontier 4WD lasts as long as some of yours have 

Right now it has about 80k miles. No major repairs yet, it runs great.


----------



## colleen18csu (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey another update, I have hit 300.500 miles on the 97' nissan pathfinder, and my dad has hit over 250,000 miles on his 99' nissan pathfinder. I've been considering trying to find a bumper sticker or make one saying I have over 300,000 miles on my nissan do you?


----------



## msavides (Jun 14, 2006)

In 2004 my 1990 Nissan pathfinder had 340,000 miles on it before my Automatic transmission went out. I had it rebuilt and then at 360,000 miles it overheated and took out the head gasket. Instead of just putting in a new head gasket I decided to have the engine rebuilt due to the mileage. Well turns out they did not have to bore the block much at all and after $2000 I had a practically new power train. Then at 407,000 miles it suffered a tragic accident that put it out of service. I was quite fond of my Pathy and I refused to get rid of it in hopes to someday revive it with some body work. When I added up all the collision parts it was well over $3000. I decided to try and find a donor car as my engine and transmission were practically new. While looking on auto trader i found a 1991 pathfinder with the same interior and exterior colors and identical except for instead of an automatic transmission it has a manual. It was only $2500 and it only had 225,000 miles on it. So I decided to drive it until the engine or transmission dies and then swap parts. I will probably part out the remaining parts.

Mark


----------



## pi71 (Nov 3, 2003)

224,ooo 98 quest. replaced starter. runs like new


----------



## alm350 (Jun 17, 2006)

1992 d21 SE king cab 2wd automatic = 283,242 as of 6/17/2006 @ 7:19 pm 
always used full synthetic motor oil, trans fluid, and differential fluid, motor oil changed every 3000 to 4000 miles, 
transmission flushed "full flush" and differential fluid changed every 15,000 to 20,000 miles
until about 5000 or so miles ago i never had a major problem, now i have a major front main seal problem,


----------



## 2001pathy_SE (Apr 9, 2006)

67, 880 on my 01. i'm gonna keep this truck forever .


----------



## 2001pathy_SE (Apr 9, 2006)

bump for the high mileage guys who missed this thread.


----------



## tronbomb (Jul 25, 2006)

2000 Maxima GLE. 144,531 as of this morning. Not the most miles on the thread, but I am well on my way.


----------



## iggysowner (Aug 14, 2006)

I have a 1987 nissan hardbody SE V6 truck. I use it daily for pizza delivery and it has just broken 302,000 miles. Its a little rusty but otherwise in very good condition for its age and mileage.


----------



## luvmymaximas (Aug 14, 2006)

my 1987 maxima has 212,000 miles and my 1992 has 216,000 miles. the 87 (Maxwell) has been to south Florida and back 3 times with no problems. Both cars have been used for pizza delivery, and when my husband and I were down to 1 car out of 4, (before i got my 92(Maxine)) My Maxwell was the car that came through for us...Ill never quit buying and driving Maximas


----------



## Butterfly Jones (Jul 29, 2006)

I inherited a 86-1/2 2.4Z auto that has 62K original miles and would like to know does this engine have a timing chain or belt??? What problems are common for this model??? Sounds like most of you have already racked up megamiles and megasmiles! many more miles and smiles to you all!!!


----------



## nissan-p/u (Sep 9, 2006)

My 1990 nissan p/u has 346,000 and motor is original.


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

My D21 is a 95 and is about to turn 200,000. Truck's good, frame's getting some surface rust. This thing works so well I'm thinking of tearing it down and having the frame blasted and coated just to extend its life. For reliability, I rank it right up there with my 88 4-Runner.


----------



## 2001pathy_SE (Apr 9, 2006)

nissan-p/u said:


> My 1990 nissan p/u has 346,000 and motor is original.



what bout the tranny ?


----------



## thomasrn (Sep 23, 2006)

*nearing quarter million*

i am so pleased with my 1998 Altima - 249,000 miles (clutch and manual transmission at 120K) still going strong


----------



## schachinger40 (Oct 5, 2006)

bought my 04 Spec-v in end of January 06, had 52k on it when i bought it
im now approaching 80k
only prob iv'e had so far is, i needed a new fuel pump, brakes, reseat the rotors, new spark plugs and i may have a faulty pre-cat.

Is it just me or do nissan engines always sound like crap?
I had a 95 altima which the heat shield rattled like crazy as well as the exhaust brackets
Had a 99 altima, same thing.
Now i have an 04 Spec-V and the power tran on it sounds like crap.


----------



## forget it (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a 1993 HB KC SE 225,000 miles. Never replaced the clutch, never did any work to the tranmission and no major work on the engine. Richard


----------



## usmyrmss (Oct 31, 2006)

1985 720 King Kab 4x4 - 338K.


----------



## 2001pathy_SE (Apr 9, 2006)

usmyrmss said:


> 1985 720 King Kab 4x4 - 338K.


is everything on your truck original?


----------



## usmyrmss (Oct 31, 2006)

All original, however. I've replaced the clutch 3 or 4 times, tranny once, rebuilt the carb. Heads (KNOCK ON WOOD) have not been cracked.

Oh yeah, I've changed the oil a couple of times and changed the tires a couple of times ;-)


----------



## Jim Wine (Nov 14, 2006)

1995 Pickup - V6 / king cab / 4x4 / XE - routine maint + rebuilt brakes
238,000 (haven't driven it much since 2002)
broken speedometer/odometer (cable?) this week brought me to this site


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

my 97 altima's odometer stopped working at 43,235 miles which was in early 2000 so i really dont know how many maile it has now. if i had to guess, i'd say about 170K miles:woowoo:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

1998 Frontier King Cab, 246,000 miles. Just had the original transmission rebuilt 3 days ago since the center support bearing failed and the synchros had worn off all their friction materials. All the rest of the drivetrain is original though, including the U joints.


----------



## STUFF1 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Not Bad*



himilefrontier said:


> 1998 Frontier King Cab, 246,000 miles. Just had the original transmission rebuilt 3 days ago since the center support bearing failed and the synchros had worn off all their friction materials. All the rest of the drivetrain is original though, including the U joints.


 That center support bearing.....I'm not surprised. I been thru probably 1/2 dozen in 551k mi on my 86.5 HB 4x4. ...interesting.


----------



## 2001pathy_SE (Apr 9, 2006)

STUFF1 said:


> That center support bearing.....I'm not surprised. I been thru probably 1/2 dozen in 551k mi on my 86.5 HB 4x4. ...interesting.


wow 551,000 miles on your 86.5 hb.


----------



## STUFF1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes, 551K. But its time a valve job and might as well go thru it and get it right. But the center bearing on the 4x4's is problamatic. Thats the only engineering flaw with the product I can attest to. It just makes you grit your teeth and say...._not again_!


----------



## 2001pathy_SE (Apr 9, 2006)

STUFF1 said:


> Yes, 551K. But its time a valve job and might as well go thru it and get it right. But the center bearing on the 4x4's is problamatic. Thats the only engineering flaw with the product I can attest to. It just makes you grit your teeth and say...._not again_!



is that kilometers or miles?


----------



## STUFF1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Its total miles. I used the "k" because its 551 Thousand. I think Kilometer would be Km., just a guess . 
Take care.....


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

STUFF1 said:


> That center support bearing.....I'm not surprised. I been thru probably 1/2 dozen in 551k mi on my 86.5 HB 4x4. ...interesting.


That's not encouraging. Mine's a 4x2 but I think most Nissan's use some variant of the FS5W71 transmission ( IIRC, It came out in the mid 70's) so I guess I have another rebuild to look forward to sometime in the future. I guess I'll have to think twice about all of the engine braking I do as it probably isn't good for it. I wonder, I was talking about a bearing inside the transmission, do you mean the driveshaft center bearing because that's original on mine ( just like the owner! ))


----------



## STUFF1 (Jan 3, 2005)

himilefrontier said:


> That's not encouraging. Mine's a 4x2 but I think most Nissan's use some variant of the FS5W71 transmission ( IIRC, It came out in the mid 70's) so I guess I have another rebuild to look forward to sometime in the future. I guess I'll have to think twice about all of the engine braking I do as it probably isn't good for it. I wonder, I was talking about a bearing inside the transmission, do you mean the driveshaft center bearing because that's original on mine ( just like the owner! ))


Yes, I was referring to the Driveshaft Center Bearing. Its good to hear that you've not experienced similar replacement woe's.
I feared that it was something more systemic causing the short life the bearing(s). So following the last replacement, I was referred to a diesel mechanic over at the Peterbilt shop.
The Trans. specialist found both shafts(newly installed) to be out of balance, and my rear wheels out of alignment. 
After these corrections were made, I was problem free. Cost me $100.00 But he suggested that I drop in and have them checked about every 60 thousand miles. He also showed me how the shaft center bearing should look. It was like comparing apples to oranges. The overall quality engineering of the components making up the bearing _in his opinion_ were poor. I was amazed at what I saw in the difference and quality of the materials. 
Pls excuse the longwinded response, but hope it provides some insight 

-stuff1


----------



## STUFF1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes, I was referring to the Driveshaft Center Bearing. Its good to hear that you've not experienced similar replacement woe's.
I feared that it was something more systemic causing the short life the bearing(s). So following the last replacement, I was referred to a diesel mechanic over at the Peterbilt shop.
The Trans. specialist found both shafts(newly installed) to be out of balance, and my rear wheels out of alignment.
After these corrections were made, I was problem free. Cost me $100.00 But he suggested that I drop in and have them checked about every 60 thousand miles. He also showed me how the shaft center bearing should look. It was like comparing apples to oranges. The overall quality engineering of the components making up the bearing _in his opinion_ were poor. I was amazed at what I saw in the difference and quality of the materials.
Pls excuse the longwinded response, but hope it provides some insight 

-stuff1


----------



## STUFF1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes, I was referring to the Driveshaft Center Bearing. Its good to hear that you've not experienced similar replacement woe's.
I feared that it was something more systemic causing the short life the bearing(s). So following the last replacement, I was referred to a diesel mechanic over at the Peterbilt shop.
The Trans. specialist found both shafts(newly installed) to be out of balance, and my rear wheels out of alignment.
After these corrections were made, I was problem free. Cost me $100.00 But he suggested that I drop in and have them checked about every 60 thousand miles. He also showed me how the shaft center bearing should look. It was like comparing apples to oranges. The overall quality engineering of the components making up the bearing _in his opinion_ were poor. I was amazed at what I saw in the difference and quality of the materials.
Pls excuse the longwinded response, but hope it provides some insight 

-stuff1


----------



## Chief_Suicide (Nov 27, 2006)

91 240SX LE with 258,000 on it. Rebuilt Auto Trans at 178,000. Happened on the honeymoon no less.


----------



## carinamac (Dec 3, 2006)

I just joined because I was wondering why my truck never broke down and worried everything was going to implode at once! Reading through these posts is very reassuring, I love my truck.
1995 King Cab XE 4x2, manual. Almost all original, 192K.
However neither door lock works any more and the passenger door will not open, I suppose I need to get that fixed.


----------



## trev (Jan 6, 2007)

2001 infiniti qx4

202,000 kms


----------



## snowie (Jan 6, 2007)

97 Altima 5-sp. Currently 244,140miles.
Bought used in 2000 with already 100,000miles on it.

Replaced clutch, shocks, batteries and all other usual wear and tear items. 

Never had transmission or engine rebuilt - even though I've been hearing the timing chain rattling at idle (probably the same timing chain guide problem many had been having) since I bought it.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Just a few miles shy of 250,000 on the Frontier now......


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

250k!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## marquisdee (Jan 15, 2007)

My mom's 92 Sentra has 293,xxx miles with original motor. My 90 Maxima is about to hit 210,xxx.


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a 2005 altima SE-R and i have 66,000 miles on it already.i bought it new in novembwr of 04.


----------



## Chief_Suicide (Nov 27, 2006)

RealDealSE-R said:


> I have a 2005 altima SE-R and i have 66,000 miles on it already.i bought it new in novembwr of 04.


Glad that wasn't a lease!!!!!!!

Well, my LE hasn't been drive much, but I have 114k on my 91 hicas.


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

OH YEA..anyone ever hear of XS/SSAC Headers ??? if u have any info on them please post.Thnx


----------



## pr0zak (Sep 9, 2006)

lets see here i just got back inside from checking my miles on my 93 sentra se-r (which i fucking love by the way) and it says 139,117


----------



## Darksage34 (Jan 28, 2007)

My Frontier XE has 149,345 miles on it's little 4 banger, & it still gets the jump on every vehicle at the green light. vroooom, vrooom, vroooom.......lol Rob


----------



## DrakesRedneck_Nissan (Feb 14, 2007)

mY 94 XE 4 CYL HAS 150,000 
had a few exhaust problems, and fuel filter, other than that still goes strong, recently added a saturn sunroof that takes up my whole roof! most miles are hw, still get around 27 mpg:/ it useta get 31! tho i do need a new air filter....

~Drakey


----------



## datsun88 (Feb 19, 2007)

2004 titan 82,558


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Checking in again at 253k miles...haven't driven it much lately, just to and from work. I do plan to drive it up to New York in a few weeks and am almost positive it will have no problems and get great fuel mileage to boot. I love my Frontier...


----------



## NotSoNiss (Mar 6, 2007)

You guys make me want to drive cross country to work every morning just to rack em up haha


----------



## wierdjoey (Sep 1, 2006)

i bought an 06 sentra 1.8 new with 83 miles on it.. in may/06, a couple days ago i rolled over to 26500 miles.. i deliver for dominos.


----------



## mazdabastard (Mar 30, 2007)

My NX 1600 has 226,762 on it! It runs well, and can still spank a CRX. It smokes a bit at high rpms. Gonna put a new motor in it soon cause i am gonna deliver pizzas in it.


----------



## 2001pathy_SE (Apr 9, 2006)

mazdabastard said:


> My NX 1600 has 226,762 on it! It runs well, and can still spank a CRX. It smokes a bit at high rpms. Gonna put a new motor in it soon cause i am gonna deliver pizzas in it.


what year?


----------



## Newbsgotquestions (Apr 29, 2007)

wierdjoey said:


> i bought an 06 sentra 1.8 new with 83 miles on it.. in may/06, a couple days ago i rolled over to 26500 miles.. i deliver for dominos.



haha someone who works at the dominos by where i live drives a really nice 350z. it makes me laugh.


----------



## thatphatcat (Apr 30, 2007)

*1996 Maxima GLE*

My max is about to hit 348,000mi. Everything is original and has only required the usual maintenance. She leaks a bit of fluid here and there but nothing unusual for a vehicle of this age. I still drive the max everyday and have had nothing but good experiences with this nissan. this car was actually assembled in japan as shown on the engine compartment plate. I would buy a newer max though i doubt they would last like mine has.


----------



## 2001pathy_SE (Apr 9, 2006)

thatphatcat said:


> My max is about to hit 348,000mi. Everything is original and has only required the usual maintenance. She leaks a bit of fluid here and there but nothing unusual for a vehicle of this age. I still drive the max everyday and have had nothing but good experiences with this nissan. this car was actually assembled in japan as shown on the engine compartment plate. I would buy a newer max though i doubt they would last like mine has.



wow good stuff man.


----------



## lilrich027 (Jun 22, 2007)

92,100 miles on my 95 king cab 4cyl XE 4x4


----------



## jfoulke22 (Jul 24, 2007)

2005 Altima 2.5 = 76,000 miles


----------



## lostanfound89 (Apr 30, 2007)

my 1993 nissan sentra xe has 300,669 miles on it and still keeps going never broken down once and wasn't takin care of that great either , its my miracle car


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

I just bought a 92 240 SX with 57000 original miles on it!


----------



## djs87 (Jun 17, 2007)

92 sentra e with 298,571m
I am trying to break 300 in a month or 2.Igot it brand new in 92and put 100 miles on it the first day. so far other than routine maint, and I think 2 factory services the only things replaced have been the exhaust, front struts (rears are in trunk waiting patiently) and the clutch a few times. I pretty much learned how to drive stick in this car after about 30 min of practice in a friends car a year before. time for a oil change and tune up now actually so i can get those next 15k miles. 
none of my friends can belive i still have the same car, but I will keep this car until it dies and then bring it back to life.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well....it's been a few months since I posted here, but I am up to 263,700 miles now...and the thing hasn't even been used as a delivery vehicle for over a year...lol It's the best vehicle I have now or will ever own! I can't imagine anything else ever taking the amount of abuse this thing has. It still has good compression and uses less than 1/4 quart of oil between changes.


----------



## PerogyBoy (Oct 6, 2007)

1987 Nissan 3.0 litre king cab SE V6 2WD 5 speed manual with glasstite cap.

297,268 Km, about 184,714 miles as of today.

bought it brand new. resides in Canada, eh!

I have a motorcycle that I want to age gracefully also.


----------



## formula1fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*376244 km....or 235153 miles*

Hi there : I own a 94 nissan p/u,...ka24e 2.4 l, king cab, automatic transmission,...up until two weeks ago my odometer read 376244 km ( toronto,canada) or 235153 miles.
Right now the aut.transmission is out of order,......when I shift the lever on the floor from "p"all the way to "1" nothing happens,......I changed the aut.tran. oil every year.
I`ve own this pick up for almost 10 yrs and spend very little money on it ,....
I don`t know if this tranny problem can be fixed easily or not........any suggestion?
Very much appreciated. thank you.


----------



## markwilson (Dec 27, 2007)

1996 Nissan 200SX
160,381 a few hours ago


----------



## bojowaggie (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello, 
On my original Motor and Tranny. I am at about 280K Miles. 
on a 1991 Nissan D21 Truck. 
2WD 5 Speed. 

Thanks, 
Brandon


----------



## johnwalker (Dec 31, 2007)

I own Nissan Altima, 1999 model
257,000 miles


----------



## STUFF1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Awesome dude! My 86.5 King Cab is now up to 551,000. I replaced the clutch master cylinder a couple of week ago, and I'm starting to combat rust from all my surf-fishing trips and winters road salt. But it still runs good. The Nissan Dealership told me there's one with 750K+ in NC but I don't think I've seen it here.
Happy New Year!
STUFF1


----------



## Big_Carp (Dec 29, 2007)

STUFF1 said:


> Awesome dude! My 86.5 King Cab is now up to 551,000. I replaced the clutch master cylinder a couple of week ago, and I'm starting to combat rust from all my surf-fishing trips and winters road salt. But it still runs good. The Nissan Dealership told me there's one with 750K+ in NC but I don't think I've seen it here.
> Happy New Year!
> STUFF1


551k miles or km?
if miles, then HOLY MOLY!!!


----------



## Ronald (Jan 4, 2008)

*600,000*

I have a 89 hardbody with 230,000

Had a friend that had one that was used on paper route that was retired 3 times it had 600,000 on it but it had 1 motor and 1 trans replaced I got the truck and retired it after the 2 trans went out motor was still running good and was not useing any oil...

Also have a 1981 datsun 720 with diesel motor speedometer cable broke at 250,000 that has been a year ago it still running everday uses some oil..


----------



## arcel (Jan 9, 2008)

X-Trail = 18,000 miles


----------



## wgilbert21 (Mar 12, 2008)

2005 altima - purchased in the end of 04 - 76000+ as of this morning.


----------



## Slimbob (May 17, 2006)

135+Kmiles on 03 Sentra Spec V
No Major repairs.


----------



## night_ryda03 (Mar 22, 2008)

Guys i got 415,000km on my 95 Maxima


----------



## hondo (May 17, 2007)

I had a 1984 200sx it had 265000 miles on it and the motor purred like a kitten and it never failed to start. I had to get rid of it 3 years ago because the frame or unibody what some call it completly rotted out !


----------



## spiderman (Mar 28, 2008)

ihad an 1984 nissan 2wd pickup that had 522,000 on it when the odometer quit working. Then drove it for another 4 yrs before the #4 piston let go. That happened because i had not changed the oil in over 100,000 miles.
Now i have an 88 d21 pickup that i paid 400.00 for . I purchased it with just over 157,000on the odometer. That was 16 months ago. It now has over 409,000 on it and it is running better than it ever has.
spiderman


----------



## spiderman (Mar 28, 2008)

*87 stanza radiator fan switch*

i have a 1987 stanza that the radiator fans will not come on in. i jumped the harness connection and the fans came on. so, i replaced the sensor in the radiator.(mine only has one at the bottom of the radiator.) the radiator fans still did not come on. i tried jumping them again and they came on. all of the relays i changed out with "new to me" ones. still, same problem. i turned on the a/c and the fans came on then. what am i missing? is there another sensor or something that i am missing?


----------



## STUFF1 (Jan 3, 2005)

spiderman said:


> ihad an 1984 nissan 2wd pickup that had 522,000 on it when the odometer quit working. Then drove it for another 4 yrs before the #4 piston let go. That happened because i had not changed the oil in over 100,000 miles.
> Now i have an 88 d21 pickup that i paid 400.00 for . I purchased it with just over 157,000on the odometer. That was 16 months ago. It now has over 409,000 on it and it is running better than it ever has.
> spiderman


Interesting...I saw another loyal Nissanite that edged you out in the most miles per month category. Even so though, I'm tryng to fathom 100 thousand miles w/o an oil change....geez what in the (copulatory verb) do yall do with your twucks..yall Mail carriers?...still impressed with the oil change


----------



## Slimbob (May 17, 2006)

My o3 SER Spec V has 137K.


----------



## saltflyz (Feb 9, 2006)

1994 HB XE 4x4 4 cyl. 125,000. Awesome truck...cannot believe all the responses of more than 200k with original engine and tranny


----------



## needless (Oct 31, 2007)

2001 Frontier Crew Cab XE

175,000 miles


----------



## saltflyz (Feb 9, 2006)

please add to this post- even if you are updating your original post. This is fun to read.


----------



## night_ryda03 (Mar 22, 2008)

415K on a 95 Maxima with original tranny and original engine


----------



## ThunderFoot (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a 1991 Hardbody 4x4. No major overhauls. 192,162 original miles. I'm currently doing complete brake overhaul, with some suspension upgrades and MAJOR tune-up. Engine and tranny are original. I've NEVER had this truck brake down on me. The only thing that has happened is the battery terminals have corroded, and it wouldn't start until I tapped the terminals with a hammer. And the stupid little e-brake pulley inside the rear drums got stuck once. Thats it. I hope to get 300k- 400k.


----------



## Mullet35 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nissan Nomad 86 309000Kms


----------



## fuchfaccio (Jul 15, 2008)

99 Pathfiner 420,000 KMs Still going very strong.... only thing ever replaced, besides normal wear items, was a wiper motor. Even the suspension is getting alittle sloppy but was never touched.


----------



## katie_lapierre03 (Aug 18, 2008)

My last Nissan a 1995 Nissan ALtima had 326,000 miles on it and I sold it... still running strong!! Now I have a 01 nissan-Hope it holds out!


----------



## Madison (Sep 8, 2008)

I have 1994 xe 4cyl 5spd with 263,000 miles - original owner.


----------



## conniedincali (Oct 21, 2008)

just joined. ive got a 2003 nissan altima and have 180,000!!! yikes!


----------



## lauren (Oct 21, 2008)

yeah its not a track car, and im a poor college student. they have pretty decent fitment and i like how they look alot. 1994 xe are pretty scarce around here and i get a lot of compliments....


----------



## maxair74 (Nov 19, 2008)

i got a 94 sentra 1.6 with 219,000 miles on it.


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

i have 190,000+ on my 94 hardybody base


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

My old 96 Sentra GXE had 242,000 miles on it when I replaced it with a 2005 Sentra SE-R SpecV this past summer.


----------



## wolfman01 (Nov 26, 2008)

Mine isn't even broken in yet. 89 Nissan King Cab Hardbody truck w/3.0L V6/auto.

69k miles.


----------



## keepitngga1 (Apr 24, 2005)

1993 nissan sentra 

309,010 milkes


----------



## Woods94 (Jan 31, 2009)

94' Altima- 294K. It's true, if you want the picture, tell me.


----------



## keepitngga1 (Apr 24, 2005)

*93 nissan sentra E*



keepitngga1 said:


> 1993 nissan sentra
> 
> 309,010 milkes











ImageShack - Image Hosting :: 0103091522wn9.jpg
current miles 309,010


----------



## Nismo720 (Mar 12, 2009)

*85 720*

I have 259,430 as of this morning. all original baby!


----------



## Woods94 (Jan 31, 2009)

UPDATE ON THE ALTIMA-:woowoo:295,587


----------



## hrdbody0733 (Mar 23, 2009)

1987 Nissan hardbody SE with 219,987 miles. still strong.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

My 93 Hardbody 4x4 has 325,834 miles on it. . . No major problems that I'm aware of, just replaced the clutch in it 300 miles ago and replaced a power steering pressure hose. Other than that just routine maintenance. Keep the oil changed in these baby's and they'll last forever... I do beleive that I might be due for a timing chain replacement. I noticed some slight chattering today at idle and it also rattles a bit noisily for a few secs at startup till the oil circulates.
















MAN I LOVE MY TRUCK!!! :idhitit: :idhitit: :idhitit:


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

i got a 90 pathfinder and i have 1834550


----------



## STUFF1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Nissanman, thats off the hook dude! and the truck looks great. I don't blame you...I'd love my truck too!!!
I'm at 563k on my 86.5 KingKab, and I think my engine is outlasting the body.
I will have to get rid of the rust soon, and do some other cosmetic stuff. But it pulls the boat well, and still gets me in and out of the woods and ruts well in dear hunting season. What an awesome product....and best of all...its paid fo!!!!


----------



## caryabhi11 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have gone 35,000 miles.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

STUFF1 said:


> Nissanman, thats off the hook dude! and the truck looks great. I don't blame you...I'd love my truck too!!!
> I'm at 563k on my 86.5 KingKab, and I think my engine is outlasting the body.
> I will have to get rid of the rust soon, and do some other cosmetic stuff. But it pulls the boat well, and still gets me in and out of the woods and ruts well in dear hunting season. What an awesome product....and best of all...its paid fo!!!!


thanks man,
Ya I read your previous posts about your mileage. Thats insane the amount of miles you've gotten and the "its paid for remark" definitely rings true. Its a shame american vehicles dont have lifespans like this (or at least not that I've ever commonly heard of in comparison to the japs). But I could swear while I was reading through the posts on this forum there was a post from a guy that said he had a diesel maxima that had a million plus miles. I tried to go back to quote it but couldnt find it again... I might just be losing my mind. I never even heard of a diesel maxima.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

no1see2me said:


> 2004 Sentra 1.8S has 27,455 miles.
> 2001 Sentra GXE HAD 56,000 miles. It was a LEMON and I gave it away a couple of months ago.
> 1999 Sentra GXE has 85,005 miles.
> 1996 Pathfinder LE has 100,200 Original miles.
> ...


here it is... anyone ever heard of a maxima diesel??? thats crazy!!!


----------



## Sum119 (May 26, 2007)

1999 Nissan Altima 147,500 Miles


----------



## NeedsFixing (Apr 11, 2009)

2001 Nissan Frontier Dessert Runner XE 3.3L Auto 203,000 miles.

Original motor and transmission.


----------



## SiL200SX (Nov 23, 2005)

261,409 miles as of today. shes been good to me, it just doesnt wanna die


----------



## STUFF1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Wow what loyality, you're obviously good to her too! In these days and time, its paramount!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

217000 on my TT but it's on it's second engine due to me not changing an idler pulley stud cause I forgot to bring the stud tool home with me. Otherwise still running strong with everything else.


----------



## iinfamousentra (Jul 9, 2009)

*93 sentra*

my 1993 sentra has 260,563 miles on it an had it for 5yrs only have changed clucth when i bought it!!!


----------



## rkohut (Sep 24, 2008)

2001 nissan frontier 170000


----------



## nickagillie (Sep 17, 2009)

Some of these post are quite inspiring....i just picked up a 97 pickup xe with 111,000 im now somewhere around 112,200. Nissan makes great vehicles, gotta love the japanese.


----------



## sinner720st (Oct 4, 2009)

85 720 284,--- new head gasket


----------



## juliarichard34 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have Nissan hardbody with 160,000 miles. I just love my car.


----------



## nano49 (Oct 6, 2009)

THIS IS MY BABY, "THE BLACK BASTARD" 92 Stanza GXE 5 spd 2.4 KE24 pics are a few months old, actual milage is around 340,000
Got the car in 1993 as grad present, it was dark grey I sprayed painted black (hence paint fading off) still original engine and tranny, 3rd clutch, 4th set of CV joints, 2nd catalytic converter, 8th or 9th set of brakes, 2nd set of shocks, 2nd water pump, 3rd fuel pump.
On August 4th I drove from West Palm beach Florida to San Francisco California and back that's easily 6000 + miles right there, and didn't even open the hood once!! the entire trip did get 2 flats and a warning for doing 85 on a 70 
The key to longevity is proper care and maintenance.............


----------



## jlvb25 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a 97 hardbody.... had 30,000 in 2000 when i got it i used it for work to it to a local mud bogs called mud fest for all them okeechobee fl boys but it now has 215,000 and literally today 11/20/09 i picked my tranny up from getting a rebuild and i shit u not the orignal clutch as well, 1st gear wore funny because the bearing came apart i had badly damaged syncros as well from all the 1st to reverse shifts in the mud rockin it..and i pull a 20ft fiberglass boat all the time to the indian river lagoon. truck is a mack truck there like gold hold on to em.... keep the oil changed it'll run a lifetime tans all togather was 1200 with clutch incl. I hope to have it back togather tomorrow...


----------



## RayVIN (Dec 16, 2009)

(Raven) has 235k- 1996 Sentra GXE 

not as many miles as the 1984 Mercedes 300D (Crappy Gas Pipe)


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

96 maxima gle. 191K on OG engine. Started loosing oil pressure and compression. Swapping for a fresh one, junkyard special 35K $300. Cant wait to see her hit 200K and still smoke hondas and gaystangs! YAY! :balls:


----------



## TheTygur (Jul 26, 2009)

My 85 300zx is at 142k. Of those, about 1k are mine haha.


----------



## STUFF1 (Jan 3, 2005)

keep up the good work! Does it still have that high pitched racing sound in low gears?


----------



## bwdave (Mar 27, 2010)

*Looking to buy an 86.5 kk with 319k*

You know how hard it is to find a Nissan Pickup? Ive been looking for over a month for the right price and the right truck. I think I found it though but it has 319k miles on it and he says needs a carrier bearing replaced. He says it runs great.

From what I have seen on this forum there are many of you with the alot of miles on their Nissans. So the question is should I go for it?


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

A close friend has a 91 Sentra SE-R with 380k or so miles on the original engine in a 270k or so mile chasis.

I have a 95 200SX SE-R with about 200k+ miles (odometer stopped 6 years ago)
My wife has an 02 Maxima SE with 185k miles on it
I have an 08 FX45 with about 28k miles on it
Wife has an 08 G37 with about 15k miles on it


----------



## RayVIN (Dec 16, 2009)

*Last day with the car*

My 1996 Sentra GXE 1.6has 244k. I just bought another.


----------



## shawn99t (May 23, 2010)

i've got a 1990 nissan hardbody with about 320,000 but the lifters are staring to tick, but it still drives great on all the original parts


----------



## fmc0017 (Sep 24, 2009)

*2001 Pathfinder*

I have a 2001 Pathfinder with 178,771 miles on it.


----------



## '96 Sentra (Jul 7, 2010)

*I'm impressed...*

1996 Sentra GXE 372k+ miles, original clutch and rear brakes (front brakes once), and everything works well...got 39+mpg on my last fill up - don't even try for high mileage. My last Nissan (Datsun) was a 200SX which lasted over 274k miles...needless to say, I'm a Nissan believer.


----------



## Darksage34 (Jan 28, 2007)

Darksage34 said:


> My Frontier XE has 149,345 miles on it's little 4 banger, & it still gets the jump on every vehicle at the green light. vroooom, vrooom, vroooom.......lol Rob


"242,000" still goin' strong!


----------



## Fishingtimoteo (Jul 19, 2010)

*'93 Altima with 297,000 miles*

I have a 1993 Nissan altima with 297,000 miles on it and the engine is still goin' strong.


----------



## SleepyS13 (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow.. I thought I was "high mileaged" at 194k!


----------



## '96 Sentra (Jul 7, 2010)

SleepyS13 said:


> Wow.. I thought I was "high mileaged" at 194k!


"You've only just begun"...loose paraphrase from the Carpenters...


----------



## dparker39 (Apr 30, 2011)

over 300,000 on my 97 nissan maxima


----------



## '96 Sentra (Jul 7, 2010)

'96 Sentra said:


> 1996 Sentra GXE 372k+ miles, original clutch and rear brakes (front brakes once), and everything works well...got 39+mpg on my last fill up - don't even try for high mileage. My last Nissan (Datsun) was a 200SX which lasted over 274k miles...needless to say, I'm a Nissan believer.


Update...383k and still original clutch, rear brakes, engine, (just a tad of an oil drip), tranny and sounds like it may need the timing chain tended to soon...rattle, rattle...other than that...wow


----------



## HaywireChampion (May 28, 2011)

201890 on a vg30de and still runs really strong ill keep till i can find a decent tt swap


----------



## Dallas L (Aug 4, 2010)

259921 on a ka24e


----------



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

my car really is young it has 113K miles on an 82 Datsun 200sx.


----------



## TOBYTRUK69 (Nov 16, 2010)

350,000 miles on my 91 D21. Lifters started tapping recently but replaced them. one exhaust lifter wont shut up but truck still runs good every day, 80 miles a day.


----------



## sonic-boom (Jun 5, 2011)

173,900 KM on my 91 r32


----------



## paulderek (Nov 16, 2011)

TOBYTRUK69 said:


> 350,000 miles on my 91 D21. Lifters started tapping recently but replaced them. one exhaust lifter wont shut up but truck still runs good every day, 80 miles a day.


very cool :idhitit:


----------



## RacingTheSentra (Nov 18, 2011)

05 Nissan Sentra 1.8L with 140k miles.


----------



## denavr (Dec 29, 2011)

1990 300zx turbo with 140k


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

Wish I knew exactly ! Bought my 1995 200SX eight years ago off eBay with 41K on the odometer but the odometer had been broken for at least four years at that point. Took it to the local Nissan dealer and the service department checked it out and said the car had at least 85 to 90 K on it. I think they where being conservative. My daughter has driven it for the last seven years and I know the new odometer was not working for about two of those due to the speed sensor gear wearing out. Wonder how many miles those are good for! I finally replaced that after she got a speeding ticket to find that a non working speedometer is not a defense for speeding in NC. LOL. The car has about 135K now showing on that odometer. It has to be more like 205K in reality. This car has been in at least 5 parking lot bump ups in the last seven years and a few more before we got it too. I am amazed it is still going. Knock on wood! We will likely retire it do to the extent of the damage to the right rear fender this time. She applied the insurance money to a down payment on a newer car so now its mine again to play with.


----------



## mkbadg (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy to report I just bought a 1993 Hardbody 2wd with 321,000 miles. The transmission has been rebuilt several times but the previous owner (I bought it from the guy that drove it off the lot) had never even removed the valve covers.

Runs like a champ and will be perfect for my 20 or so miles a day.


----------



## kevin786 (Jan 10, 2012)

i have Nissan A:givebeer:ltima ,i drove my car 165,000 miles


----------



## soar697877 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a 1997 Nissan Maxima GLE with over 364,000 miles on it !!!


----------



## nikopolo (Mar 18, 2012)

soar697877 said:


> I have a 1997 Nissan Maxima GLE with over 364,000 miles on it !!!


363000???????????? thats a lot. i hope you can establish a record maybe in the states.
_______
hid kit | car cover | car tint


----------



## soar697877 (Jan 20, 2012)

*Simply Awesome*

It would be pretty cool to make it half a million miles!

Maybe Nissan would take notice and want to use it for
some advertising or something !!!!

I recently replaced most of the front end to include
ball joints, tie rods, shocks/struts, both CV Axles, Brake
pads and new calipers, new Hub's, new Disks....so hopefully
that action will allow me to continue the adventure with this 
awesome vehicle!!!


----------



## speedttz3714 (Apr 29, 2012)

*99 SE .. 502k original motor and tranny*

My dad bought this car new and was religous with the maintainence. I learned how to drive on this car when i was 16...lol. He just gave it to me the other day with 502k on it. We replaced all the usual stuff (fluids, tune ups, sensors, front end, etc). Only had to change the clutch once at 350k. The car still runs great. Engine runs smooth and tranny shifts good. Has a slight axle seal leak but im gonna fix that soon. Interior is mint and the body is still in real good shape. It only uses about 1 quart of oil between oil changes ... it didn't use any up until about 400k. Hopefully she will last me another few years.


----------



## 06X-Trail (Apr 29, 2012)

1998 Nissan Frontier XE 4cyl. 5speed manual-----387,000KM,looks bad runs great still CANADIAN


----------



## ekaren (Feb 22, 2012)

*1997 Nissan Altima*

I purchased my 1997 Nissan Altima in July 96.

273,000+ on it

Colorado driving--long commute to work so a lot more highway miles than city miles. There seems to be a huge magnet in my bumper since I've been rear-ended multiple times--even when I was not even in the car. 

Only real repairs were a fuel pump and a leaky manifold. Besides normal maintenance and tires, less than $1,000 put into the car. Would love to take it to $300K and beyond. Next car will most likely be a Versa.


----------



## Joern (May 9, 2004)

1996 Pathfinder 319,000+ miles


----------



## Temitopesmith (Jun 22, 2013)

Well i have a Micra and haven't able to put on an astonishing figure but a meager 5976 miles on the meter..i guess that doesn't counts right..?


----------



## cobarritt (Jan 23, 2014)

My 2003 Nissan Frontier has 370,164.0 miles on it. I got it new. It has the original transmission and engine. The clutch was replaced once and transmission serviced once.


----------



## cobarritt (Jan 23, 2014)

06X-Trail said:


> 1998 Nissan Frontier XE 4cyl. 5speed manual-----387,000KM,looks bad runs great still CANADIAN


That's only 240,470 miles. Since this thread is for Who has the most miles on their Nissan?


----------



## 99 maximo (Jan 21, 2014)

Just hit 202K on my 99 Maxima.


----------



## 200sxhawn (Feb 3, 2014)

300k on my 96 200sx se still running strong but bought a replacement just in case with only 93k miles on it waiting to swap it


----------



## frank103047 (Jun 5, 2014)

Bwyan said:


> Who has the most miles on their Nissan. If you've had engine or tranny replaced you are not qualified to post. :fluffy:


I have a 1998 Nissan Frontier 4cyl 5 speed standard transmission that I bought new. I guess I don't qualify since I have had to replace the transmission. It was replaced at 372,000 miles and I will pass 500,000 miles by this weekend. To the best of my memory I have had to get a tune-up only twice.


----------



## speedttz3714 (Apr 29, 2012)

Just an update....my maxima is about to turn 550,000 miles.... probably within the next few weeks....lol....this car is a beast.


----------



## 96PathfinderJim (Sep 15, 2014)

1996 pahtfinder v6 all original 351124 kms


----------



## CandieDenise (Nov 14, 2014)

My 03 sentra had 302k before I replaced the motor in January and the transmission in February.


----------

